# Low T4, High T3, Slightly High TSH



## reallyscared (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm a 19 year old male. My maternal family has a history of hypothyroidism and I have a lot of symptoms of it. I just don't want to be dependent on a pill.

My results:

TSH 4.34 (Normal 0.3-4.0)
Last year, this was 3.4.

Free T4 14 (Normal 9-23)
This is on the lower end of "normal".

Free T3 6.1 (Normal 3.5-6.5)

This is on the upper end of "normal".

I feel really bad and have incredibly low energy levels. I can't focus mentally and physically, and get both mentally and physically exhausted really fast. This has been affecting me academically and in the gym.

What would you make of these results?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome.

I think your next step would be to get your antibodies tested (TPO and TSI, primarily) and to get an ultrasound of your thyroid. Your results are a bit strange and it stands to reas that there are other factors (antibodies) that are giving your funky results.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with joplin1975.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It is my opinion that you are converting to FREE T3 way too fast and that you have antibody to the TSH receptor site. Which is keeping the TSH up there.

Hyperthyroid would be my suspicion. I am going to list some tests that would be wise for you to have and also and ultra-sound of your thyroid.

When hyper, the body becomes exceedingly exhausted due to high metabolic rate.......................even when resting.

And................................welcome to the board!


----------



## reallyscared (Jun 28, 2014)

The only reason I don't think I have hyper is because my body type isn't "skinny"; it clearly has extra pounds and no amount of diet/exercise is reducing it.

I did get some anti-bodies tested however:

Anti-TPO <5 (Normal <35)

Anti-TG 11 (Normal <40)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Just so you know; weight has nothing to do with this. Many who are hypo, are skinny and many who are hyper are overweight. Symptoms can and do cross over.

And your level of Anti-TG would suggest it would prudent to get an ultra-sound.


----------



## reallyscared (Jun 28, 2014)

Is my Anti-TG that "bad"? What would seem completely normal? Since the sheet only says <40 is normal, I'm wondering what I should reference my ranges on.

My doctor did diagnose me with subclinical thyroidism (forgot if it was hypo or hyper), and she said the medication would make me even more anxious. But I think I will go back and try to push for more tests at the very least. My level of energy has drastically dropped, that is has to be something. At the very least, some adrenaline problem?


----------

